# First 100 mile ride



## CUBE CRD (12 Jul 2015)

Tackled my first 100 mile solo ride today - I'm in N Ireland and the route took me around Upper and then Lower Lough Erne in Co Fermanagh in a figure of eight.Five and a half hours cycle time which I was happy with (felt longer at times though!!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2015)

Well done


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jul 2015)

Chapeau! 

(Although I may have to go off in a huff now as you're *much *faster than me. )


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2015)

Well done indeed. A great achievement.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2015)

Nice achievement innit.


----------



## CUBE CRD (15 Jul 2015)

Thanks folks 


raleighnut said:


> Nice achievement innit.



Yes - been wanting to do it for a while now,just waited for a Sunday with a wind forecast of 10mph or less


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Jul 2015)

Did the same yesterday round my area. From blackpool up to Cumbria then back down to Preston, and home. 106 miles with 2400ft climbing. the 100mile came up in 6hr 13. But for last 60mile I was absolutely battered by the 30mph+ gusts we had yesterday. Last 25 mile straight into it. Il try it again in a calm day. Hopefully get somewhere near your time!


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jul 2015)

Good time for a first 100


----------



## CUBE CRD (20 Jul 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Did the same yesterday round my area. From blackpool up to Cumbria then back down to Preston, and home. 106 miles with 2400ft climbing. the 100mile came up in 6hr 13. But for last 60mile I was absolutely battered by the 30mph+ gusts we had yesterday. Last 25 mile straight into it. Il try it again in a calm day. Hopefully get somewhere near your time!


My route had 2700ft of climbing so fairly similar - didn't have to suffer a headwind like that though.I feel for you


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Jul 2015)

Yea it wasn't too bad on the way out but had whipped right up to 30mph or so by the time i turned south from Cumbria. About 25 miles into a diagonal wind then last 25 mile straight into it. Nasty  oh well at least next time it will feel easy. If it's a calm day. Rare! It would have been way less than 2400 ft climbing if I hadn't have turned off a6 up into the hills. But it was just plain tedious heading down one road.


----------



## eevvee (31 Aug 2015)

Congratulations a great effort from both of you,


----------



## 13 rider (31 Aug 2015)

Welcome to the 100 club well done excellent time . I did mine last week took me 6.45. So I now what an effort yours was


----------



## G3CWI (31 Aug 2015)

I managed my first 100 miler for 31 years yesterday. I enjoyed the challenge and was really pleased to get round. Solo effort. Feeling a bit tired today though. How people ride 200km plus Audaxes is beyond me.


----------



## jagman.2003 (15 Sep 2015)

Good job, well done.


----------



## CUBE CRD (15 Sep 2015)

G3CWI said:


> I managed my first 100 miler for 31 years yesterday. I enjoyed the challenge and was really pleased to get round. Solo effort. Feeling a bit tired today though. How people ride 200km plus Audaxes is beyond me.



Nice one! Personally I wouldn't be keen on going any further in a day either,5 or 6 hours in the saddle is plenty for me.


----------



## mrwatt (17 Sep 2015)

Impressive. Looking forward to joining the century ride club when I get there. Congrats to all!


----------



## BrumJim (2 Oct 2015)

G3CWI said:


> I managed my first 100 miler for 31 years yesterday. I enjoyed the challenge and was really pleased to get round. Solo effort. Feeling a bit tired today though. How people ride 200km plus Audaxes is beyond me.



I managed to crack the 100 miles and 200km barrier in the same ride. It was a social ride, however.

A lot of it is in the mind. When I started riding distances, I thought that 50 miles was just about doable, and 100 was crazy. When I did the 200km audax, I was getting encouraged to go for the 300km and 400km marks, like it was simply another step.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Dec 2015)

Congratulations to all the 100 Milers, I've only started back cycling in July 2015, but I'm determined to do a very slow 100 miler in 2016. I ride two or three slow 30-40 milers every week and did plenty of 100 milers when I was a young man, but I'm now 52. My uncle, Alan Boden, was a 100 mile specialist, 3rd in the 1968 National 100 and regular Milk race rider back in the old days, so I'm just hoping it's in the DNA.

Update: May 2016, I'm riding three to four 60 to 70mile rides per week, I've even done a 85 mile ride, so I'm hopeful that I'll cycle 100 miles in 2016.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (31 Dec 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> Congratulations to all the 100 Milers, I've only started back cycling in July 2015, but I'm determined to do a very slow 100 miler in 2016. I ride two or three slow 30-40 milers every week and did plenty of 100 milers when I was a young man, but I'm now 52. My uncle, Alan Boden, was a 200 mile specialist and regular Milk race rider back in the old days, so I'm just hoping it's in the DNA.



I rode my first ever 100 miler at the age of 53. Age is no barrier to distance. Speed, however, now that's anotherly matter!


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Dec 2015)

This was originally posted in July 2015 :0)


----------

